
Developing a WordPress Theme from Scratch - godelmachine
https://www.taniarascia.com/developing-a-wordpress-theme-from-scratch/
======
godelmachine
I would take his opportunity to invite folks to share their experiences of
developing their own themes from scratch. How did they begin? Were they novice
when they began? How did they improve?

